# park in the public lot



## plutonianstraw

Yo quiero decir en español: How much does it cost to park in the public lot for four days?

¿Cuánto cuesta _aparcar/estacionar_ en el _aparcamiento/estacionamiento_ público por cuatro días?

La actividad es sobre España y no estoy segura si sería mejor para usar una o la otra. ¿Se usen aparcar o estacionar más frecuentamente? No recuerdo...

¡Gracias por su ayuda!


----------



## Honeypum

En España se utiliza el término "aparcar" (en Argentina estacionar).

Sin embargo, al "aparcamiento público" en España se le dice "Parking público" (se utiliza la palabra inglesa).


----------



## Learning

Si es sobre España, definitivamente APARCAR y APARCAMIENTO. Estacionas es más de Hispanoamérica.
I would say:
¿Cuánto cuesta aparcar cuatro días en el aparcamiento público?

Esperemos más sugerencias.
Saludos

Como dice Honeypum, también "Parking público".
Saludos


----------



## Ani85

Al menos en Argentina utilizamos estacionar y estacionamiento...

Cuanto cuesta estacionar en el estacionamiento publico por 4 dias?

Aparcar me suena mas a centroamerica, pero no podria asegurarte que pasa en España


----------



## plutonianstraw

¡Mil gracias a los dos!

¡Mejor dicho gracias a todos!


----------



## fenixpollo

Cabe mencionar el verbo *parquear*, usado mucho en los Estados Unidos. Esta palabra es Spanglish, del verbo inglés _to park_, y se considera que "voy a parquear el coche" está mal dicho.  La palabra más aceptada es _estacionar_, como te han dicho.

Saludos.


----------



## Steinbock

1) Which is more common when talking about "parking an automobile." 

2) Are certain verbs used in certain occassions? 

3) What is the difference between an "Estacionamiento" and "Aparcamiento?"


----------



## rainostr

In chile, the most common expression while talking about parking a car is Estacionar.

Aparcar or Parquear are rarely or never used here.


----------



## AJGP

Hola,

Aparcamiento es una palabra muy poco usada. Creo que en Latinoamerica no se usa, quizas en España.
Yo prefiero decir "Parquear"o "Estacionar".


----------



## falconwar

En España se usa el verbo "aparcar" y la palabra aparcamiento para parking (que también se usa mucho).

Estacionar y estacionamiento sólo se usa en España en los exámenes del carnet de conducir 

saludos.


----------



## Flor lírica

La correcta es "estacionar". Aparcar o parquear son anglicismos. 
Suerte


----------



## Pandorga

En España la más utilizada es aparcar. "He aparcado el coche en la otra calle".

Estacionar también se utiliza, pero de una manera más formal por ejemplo en una multa " por estacionamiento indebido".

Parquear no la he oído nunca.

Saludos


----------



## Ayutuxtepeque

En El Salvador usamos el verbo "*parquear*" casi siempre. "*Estacionar" *se usa muy poco y "*aparcar*" de hecho, muy rarísimamente.

Saludos,


----------



## sylvano_

en españa, aparcar tiene un uso muy normal.

estacionar, como uso mas formal.

parquear no se usa.


----------



## jm_rp

I think he wanted to know the difference that exists about "APARCAR" and "ESTACIONAR", ok then it is this:

- APARCAR means a long parking time. Hours, days or weeks 

- ESTACIONAR means a more reduced parking period, less than half hour or similary.

That's we learned here, in Spain, at the drive's academies.

(Sorry my english is not so good)


----------



## Nerea

estoy de acuerdo con fenixpollo. Tanto aparcar como parquear como aparcar son préstamos del inglés. El término correcto es estacionar, aunque aparcar esta considerado por la Real Academmia Española.
Saludos


----------



## Loitey

Yo tambien opino que Aparcar es un anglicismo pero en España asi se dice


----------



## smoothone23

hola a todo,

hay una diferencia entre aparcar, parquear o estacionar?  simplemente curiosidad!

gracias!


----------



## page

Yo diría que no. No conozco la palabra parquear. En ARgentina utilizaba estacionar pero en España utilizo aparcar.


----------



## kidika

Yo tampoco conozco "parquear", y page tiene razón, por aquí decimos aparcar. En contextos formales puedes usar estacionar, though.
Saludos


----------



## smoothone23

creo que parquear es una forma de la palabra "park" en inglés.  algunos mexicanos en el norte del pais y en los eeuu usan parquear.


----------



## Handsome Dan

Significan lo mismo pero son términos regionales.
_Parquear_ se usa en Colombia, Centroamérica y el Caribe.


----------



## smoothone23

parquear existe en el diccionario del wordreference.  les daría el URL pero este sitio me dio un error (no tengo bastante entradas para darles la URL)


----------



## untouchable3079

parquear es uno de muchos modismos que la genta de habla hispana usa aqui en los estados unidos para referirse a estacionar, asi como cuando dicen: yo te hablo para atras, que se refiere a: yo te llamo despues, o por ejemplo: quitear, que se refiere a "quit", sin embargo, ninguno de estos modismos deberia ser usado, ya que se olle mal. aparcar o estacionar son correctas, parquear no. ese es mi punto de vista. gracias.


----------



## Handsome Dan

untouchable3079 said:


> parquear es uno de muchos modismos que la genta de habla hispana usa aqui en los estados unidos para referirse a estacionar, asi como cuando dicen: yo te hablo para atras, que se refiere a: yo te llamo despues, o por ejemplo: quitear, que se refiere a "quit", sin embargo, ninguno de estos modismos deberia ser usado, ya que se *olle* mal. aparcar o estacionar son correctas, parquear no. ese es mi punto de vista. gracias.


 
_Parquear_ es correcto y aparece en el DRAE como un americanismo equivalente a _aparcar_:

*parquear**.*
*1. *tr._ Am._ *aparcar.*

Lo que no es correcto es_ Olle._


----------



## Aserolf

Handsome Dan said:


> *Olle *tampoco es correcto.


Nos guste o no la palabra "parquear", es correcta según la RAE.

*parquear* (clic en el _link_)

Me ganaste "guapo Dan". Que acierto tenerte por estos foros. ¡Saludos y un abrazo!


----------



## untouchable3079

oops, queria decir "oye", guess i better mind my own biz huh.
GRACIAS ASEROLF,GRACIAS HANDSOME DAN.


----------



## Mirlo

Aserolf said:


> Nos guste o no la palabra "parquear", es correcta según la RAE.
> 
> *parquear* (clic en el _link_)
> 
> Me ganaste "guapo Dan". Que acierto tenerte por estos foros. ¡Saludos y un abrazo!


 
Me has quitado un peso, nosotros en Panamá usamos "parquear" mucho más que estacionar.

Thanks,


----------



## nica62

Hello ! I was just curious to know if using the word " parquear" is considered Spanglish and if it is looked down upon?

From what I read here, estacionar seems to be more of the "standard" way of saying "to park".....like to park your car. However, if you go to Central America, all you will here is mostly "parquear" el carro en el "parqueo".

Isn't this an example of "anglicismo" that has been adopted into the Real Academia Española? Just askin..............


----------



## franmadrid

I´ve never heard "parquear" but it appears in the DRAE used in American countries instead of "aparcar", which is the word we use in Spain.

In Spain, "estacionar" is more formal than "aparcar"


----------



## smm1979

Hi, We in Argentina say "estacionar".


----------



## Kibramoa

Estacionar is what is used in Mexico.  
Here is a previous thread on the subject.


----------



## Moritzchen

De dónde sale que "aparcar" es un anglicismo?


----------



## smartyet

estacionar is more formal than aparcar.

Anyway, you can think about aparcar as the act itself of driving your car into a car-park place. 

In spain you can either parar (stop for a moment) or estacionar (stop for a long time) your car. 

Some traffic signs can allow you to "parar" and others to "estacionar", deppending the street width or amount of traffic.

Hope this didn't confuse you a little bit more.


----------



## javier8907

"Parar", "estacionar", the differences between them and when you can and cannot do either of them are typically taught at a driving school, but in everyday conversation, people in Spain  just say "aparcar", or sometimes "parar (el coche)" if it's  for a couple of minutes.


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Moritzchen said:


> De dónde sale que "aparcar" es un anglicismo?


Pienso que *aparcar* es un anglicismo de *parking. *¿Que raíz etimológica existe en español?
_*
Parquear *_suena definitivamente Spanglish


----------



## Moritzchen

*aparcar**.*
(De _parque_).

*1. *tr. Colocar transitoriamente en un lugar público, señalado al efecto por la autoridad, coches u otros vehículos.
*2. *tr. Dicho de un conductor: Detener su vehículo automóvil y colocarlo transitoriamente en un lugar público o privado.
*3. *tr. Aplazar, postergar un asunto o decisión.
*4. *tr._ Mil._ Colocar convenientemente en un campamento o parque los carruajes y, en general, los pertrechos y material de guerra.
_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## Fabes

hola

Que bueno saber que parquear esta en el DRAE por que en Colombia es de uso comun como parqueadero , Estacionar y Estacionamiento es entendido y rara vez usado, Aparcar no es usada , seria interesante conocer los terminos en otros paises

Salu2


----------



## Juan Carlos Garling

Fabes said:


> hola
> 
> Que bueno saber que parquear esta en el DRAE por que en Colombia es de uso comun como parqueadero , Estacionar y Estacionamiento es entendido y rara vez usado, Aparcar no es usada , seria interesante conocer los terminos en otros paises
> 
> Salu2


En Chile y Argentina es* estacionar* un vehículo.


----------



## Sammo

> Cabe mencionar el verbo *parquear*, usado mucho en los Estados Unidos. Esta palabra es Spanglish, del verbo inglés _to park_, y se considera que "voy a parquear el coche" está mal dicho.  La palabra más aceptada es _estacionar_, como te han dicho.



Esto es algo en que muchos se equivocan.  Aunque si, la palabra "parquear " proviene del ingles, sí es reconocida como una palabra española autentica.  Chequealo en la RAE.


----------



## juandiego

Good point, Moritzchen.
*Aparcar* is not an anglicism though it could seem. Probably because of a common French origin (parc-parque).

I agree with those who stated that in Spain "aparcar" is the most used verb but "estacionar" is a more technical term seldom but also used.

"Aparcamiento" is the right word in Spain but it is true "parking" is also very common.


----------

